
Oculus Rift Kickstarter backers to receive free Rift at release - maaaats
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1523379957/oculus-rift-step-into-the-game/posts/1458224
======
scrollaway
Just got my email. Sadly apparently Greece doesn't exist but maybe I'd like a
swag bag instead.

Disappointing I can't simply pay extra to ship it here; but I'll be routing it
through Germany...

Still, very exciting they decided to do that and quite a big surprise
actually, I wasn't expecting to get a new oculus at all!

------
imron
This is a really positive thing to do.

As an original backer, it makes me feel like they are genuinely grateful for
the initial support.

There are many projects where the opposite happens and the initial backers
feel like they missed out (or have to pay twice) once the final commercial
product gets released.

